# Minneapolis Gaming Group Seeks More Players



## bodex001 (Jul 23, 2006)

Our gaming group has fallen to 3 regular players, so we are looking for more to join us, or possibly for us to join another group.  We have played all sorts of RPGs, frequently homebrewed rule systems and adventures.  Currently I am looking at running a fairly standard DnD 3.5 game based on a few Necromancer Games Modules, starting with The Lost City of Barakus.  We will play using miniatures in a 25mm scale 3D dungeon environment made using Hirst Art’s blocks (see: http://www.hirstarts.com/ ).  We play Friday nights at my house from 8pm to 1 am.  I live in Minneapolis, near the University of Minnesota.  Thanks.


----------



## Elephant (Mar 9, 2008)

I know it's a long shot after this long, but I'm looking for a new game -- either joining a group or starting an entirely new one.

You can reach me at elephantium at gmail dot com.


----------

